# Paph gratrixianum



## emydura (Jun 21, 2010)

My two clones of gratrixianum. The "Geyserland" clone is really nice. I think gratrixianum is the easiest Paph species of all to grow and flower. Even more vigorous than insigne and a lot easier to flower. It is a total weed. There is a villosum at the end as well. 

David

Paph gratrixianum 'Geyserland'












Paph gratrixianum 'Ratcliffe'











Paph villosum


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2010)

WOW.....  Very nice, all of them.. I wished my gratrixianum grew like a weed...


----------



## Ernie (Jun 21, 2010)

Fabulous! The whole lot.


----------



## etex (Jun 21, 2010)

Great plants and blooms! I adore the Geyserland!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2010)

Good growing and great photos.


----------



## John M (Jun 21, 2010)

Wonderful! I really like the colour of 'Geyserland'!


----------



## fibre (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, the gratrixianums bloom better every year!
'Geyserland' is great! I love the green dorsal of the 'Ratcliffe' clone too!

Fantastic photographs, btw!


----------



## jewel (Jun 21, 2010)

gorgeous! those are the best sort of weeds


----------



## GuRu (Jun 21, 2010)

I would be lucky if I had such weed in my garden - never would use a weed killer!! 
But seriously, great display of three lovely plants in or almost specimen size and not to forget the colouration of 'Geyserland' is awesome!!


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2010)

love the Geyserland clone...this species is on my wish list...but for now i am waiting for a nice division...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2010)

Great plants David. Great photos too.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 21, 2010)

Sweet David! I first saw 'Geyserland' in person at this year's Tokyo Dome show and wow, what a flower that is. Yours are grown and flowered to perfection.


----------



## emydura (Jun 21, 2010)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Sweet David! I first saw 'Geyserland' in person at this year's Tokyo Dome show and wow, what a flower that is. Yours are grown and flowered to perfection.



Thanks Tom. I didn't realise it was that widely spread. It grows so easily and quickly that I guess it wouldn't take long for pieces to get around. I bought this division off John Robertson who told me it was the best clone he had seen in Australia. It was a small division and took a little while to get going, but it is really starting to take off now.

David


----------



## papheteer (Jun 22, 2010)

Both gratrixianums are very pretty and so well-grown. A definite must-have!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm liking 'Geyserland'!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 22, 2010)

emydura said:


> Thanks Tom. I didn't realise it was that widely spread. It grows so easily and quickly that I guess it wouldn't take long for pieces to get around. I bought this division off John Robertson who told me it was the best clone he had seen in Australia. It was a small division and took a little while to get going, but it is really starting to take off now.



David, here it is, taken last February:


----------



## emydura (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks Tom. Definately the same clone. It looks even more stunning with a few more flowers. Can't wait too get my plant into a big specimen.

David


----------



## quietaustralian (Jun 23, 2010)

I think the Geyserland clone is very nice indeed. As I’m in Australia at the moment I’d like to buy a plant or two. Do you know where I can buy this clone? 
Regards and thanks, Mick


----------



## jewel (Jun 23, 2010)

wow, wow! that is a must-have plant!:drool::clap:


----------



## emydura (Jun 23, 2010)

quietaustralian said:


> I think the Geyserland clone is very nice indeed. As I’m in Australia at the moment I’d like to buy a plant or two. Do you know where I can buy this clone?
> Regards and thanks, Mick



I'd try John Robertson (Robertson Orchids). That is where I got my division.

David


----------



## quietaustralian (Jun 25, 2010)

*gratrixianum*



emydura said:


> I'd try John Robertson (Robertson Orchids). That is where I got my division.
> 
> David



Thanks David,

No luck with Robertson Orchids. If anyone knows of a source for this clone in Australia, please let me know.

Regards and thanks, Mick


----------

